# Habba Syndrome



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

While going through a "Bad spell" and searching the net for any clue or new info, I ran across Habba Syndrome. I see it's been discussed here before.I went to my GP (actually a fill in since mine was on vacation) and told him I basically wanted to try a Rx for cholestyramine to see if it did any good or not. He wrote the Rx and I got it filled yesterday.I've only taken it once, before supper last night. Can't say I felt any different yet. He had never heard of Habba and was quite uninterested but said he'd write the Rx anyhow.Just curious if anyone had good luck with this? The powder kinda stinks, I thought I was bringing home enfamil. And I notice it has sucrose. Just table sugar but I try to stay away from any sugars. So if this doesn't work, I know there's a pill I would want to try (cholestid or something like that).


----------



## jessica.lee (Jun 28, 2010)

My doctor had put me on Cholestymine but not in leiu of Habba Syndrome. She said it can work to significantly reduce diarreah. I couldn't stomch the taste of it and couldn't get a glass down without almost vomitting. So I stopped taking it, she never suggested a pill form of it though!?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You can control the bile salts diarrhea with calcium carbonate and it is easy and cheap to take. You just take the calcium carbonate with your meals every day. You need some tweeking like starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal for the first 3 days the you make adjustments as to how you are doing.Linda


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I've tried calcium in the past. It didn't really do much. Not sure if this new stuff is, but I do seem better. My stool isn't as yellow any more (darker) but it's still the same consistency... like oatmeal that just sinks to the bottom. I could be just having a bad week or 2.I may ask when I run out to try the pill instead of the powder simply for convenience. I don't mind the taste of the generic powder.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

legbuh said:


> I've tried calcium in the past. It didn't really do much. Not sure if this new stuff is, but I do seem better. My stool isn't as yellow any more (darker) but it's still the same consistency... like oatmeal that just sinks to the bottom. I could be just having a bad week or 2.I may ask when I run out to try the pill instead of the powder simply for convenience. I don't mind the taste of the generic powder.


Are you testing cholestyramin now?Please update on how you react to it in a week or so[EDIT] I just remembered that I have actually tried Questran (cholestyramin) and it did not work for me. If this doesn't work for you I would say you should take LNAPE (Lindas)advice and try the calcium wihtout any magnesium in it.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Siea said:


> Are you testing cholestyramin now?Please update on how you react to it in a week or so[EDIT] I just remembered that I have actually tried Questran (cholestyramin) and it did not work for me. If this doesn't work for you I would say you should take LNAPE (Lindas)advice and try the calcium wihtout any magnesium in it.


I have bile salt malabsorbption I was diagnosed after a test three weeks ago, even though I have Ibs-d and had it for 10 years, it recently got worse so was tested for bile salt malabsorbption. The Gi specialist gave me some tablets called Colesevelam , I take 2 tablets with breakfast and two tablets with my evening meal, not sure they are helping with the D much but I have stopped getting cramps after eating, I have only been on them for three weeks and I still have to take three and a half Imodium every day as well. I was told I might get constipated on them but that hasnt happened.I still have 2-3 loose bms every day.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, I am testing cholestyramin now. I was lucky that the fill in for my GP actually wrote the script. For some reason my IBS got a little worse last week... like after EVERY meal I'd have to go and NOW. And before every now and then I'd have at least one decent BM (shape, color, consistancy, etc). But since early last week it's been the same yellowish/brown watered down sinking oatmeal (with a little floating on top... usually fiber).I cant say much has changed. Color is a little darker. That's about it. I'll keep things updated. I'm also going to try and lay off alcohol for a while to see if that helps. I do drink a couple drinks every night, but it's just habit now from trying to control my IBS (it seems to be the only thing that helps me "calm down"..)One funny thing is I had a vasectomy a few months ago and I was told to take 10mg of valium before. I never felt so good in all my life. I'm thinking 15mg would have put me in heaven... lol... it wore off quickly though as the doc ran late.I remember taking it and 15 minutes later I could feel it kicking in (it's the same with beer, one beer and I feel it almost right away). I told my doc this who was doing the "V" and he said "really? You must not drink much..." I looked at him and just laughed... Which makes me think what I think is wrong is stuff is going straight from my stomach to my small Instestines without stopping. Food normal transit time for me seems to be anywhere from 6 to 12 hours maximum. (no, it's not food from days ago either... I've been hearing that for years from doctors and people on forums...)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can believe that transit time, when I say previous meal (not previous day) is when people think the poop right after a meal is the food that they just ate. That is always from a previous meal. If you really had a 5 minute transit time every mean every day you would likely have severe issues with malnourishment and would be eating all day long every day just to maintain weight.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Kathleen M. said:


> I can believe that transit time, when I say previous meal (not previous day) is when people think the poop right after a meal is the food that they just ate. That is always from a previous meal. If you really had a 5 minute transit time every mean every day you would likely have severe issues with malnourishment and would be eating all day long every day just to maintain weight.


Right, I guess I understand the confusion now. In no way do I mean when I BM after a meal is it THAT meal.







It's usually the meal or 2 before. I work out a lot and am watching my weight trying to lose fat now so I watch what what I eat... a mental log. When I have a chicken breast and salad for lunch and at 7pm make a BM that has salad in it.. I know it's from lunch.







Herbs are an easy clue too. Sometimes I'll sprinkly a little dried parsley on something as a "marker".. sure enough.. there it is in a few hours.What's ironic is even with this fast transit time, I'm having a helluva time losing weight. It's never as easy as one would like.







I also believe it's causing my IBS issues. I have killer anxiety too, which probably started when my IBS-D (never had C in my life) started. Medical marijuana maybe my next trial! Time to move to CA!







I took an Anti Depressant to quit smoking and it totally freaked me out after a week and I had to stop.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the colon isn't involved in getting calories out of food and food always gets to the colon around the 4-6 hour mark. If we removed your colon so you have 0 transit time in the colon it doesn't change how you gain or lose weight (assuming the same diet).You really do get the nutrients and calories out of food pretty quickly. That is why we eat every few hours compared to a snake or something that takes days do break the food down so they can get it out of the gut and into the blood so may eat once a week.If you can't lose weight on 1200-1500 calories a day (and you aren't working out so much that you throw yourself into starvation mode at that calorie amount so really do need to eat more to lose weight) you might want to have your thyroid checked. One other thing is everyone's metabolism tends to slow down as you age (which is why how many calories do you need a day calculators ask for your age). So you may over time still need to adjust what you eat.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

LegbuhI took Questran powders about 3 years ago and they did not help me at all, so I was a bit worried when I was given the Tablets, The stools are not as yellow as they were, but still loose and sometimes with a very offensive smell. How long have you been on the powders for. ?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Kathleen, I've always been a little chunky since I can remember. Had to really watch what I eat to lose weight. About 5 years ago after our first child my wife started doing pilates to get back into shape. I joined her. After a couple months I started adding pushups, and other body weight exercises. And now for at least 4 years I've been doing weights for 2-3 days a week. A year ago I added cardio (treadmill intervals, burpee circuits, etc) so on average I work out at least 30 minutes a day. I usually get 6 workouts in in a 5 day period. I put on a bit of muscle, but lost zero fat. So I really cut my diet to high protein, high fiber, and low/med carbs. That worked at I lost 25lbs in about 4 months. But I still could lose 20 more.







I do a lot more and eat a lot better than 99% of the population, but still have issues losing weight even with this regime. I was diagnosed with andropause/low test a couple years ago and have been doing HRT now for about 2 years. Small amounts of testosterone injected once a week. It really made me feel a lot better but didn't help my IBS-D at all. I got my libido back and enjoy life a lot better now (except for the D!)Cherrypie, I took my first dose on Thursday of last week. Since then I've been doing 3/4 scoop (3 grams) 3x a day 30 mins before meals. Except the morning one I mix in with my breakfast shake (OJ, protein powder, scoop of fiber, ice and a can of tuna... lol..) I've never been able to eat breakfast since I can remember, but this I can put down and it's a nice protein source, very low fat and has fiber. Keeps me good until 10am when I usually eat a banana. Then lunch is normally meat, salad or sweet potatoes, and supper normally the same. I have 1-2 cheat meals a week (like pizza or buffalo wings).All I know is, it has to be something simple... Its to the point now where I watch TV and if the show is like someone having to run from an alien or take their kids to the ER, or drive to the airport I think, man, that would be nice to not have to worry about getting an IBS attack like they are.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

LegbuhLet me know how it goes on the powders, it will be interesting to compare notes. The powders didnt work for me, now I am giving the tablets a go, 625mg 2 tablets with breakfast and 2 with evening meal. I was told It should help to firm things up as well, but that has not happened yet, so still taking 3 and a half Imodium every day and still having loose bms daily. Just wish something would work and I could go out and enjoy myself without thinking wheres the loo and will I get there in time.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's an update. On Tuesday of this week I took my first solid BM in the morning. Even a "half floater".. lol.. color was darker too. Of course, 10 minutes after I took another that wasn't so well.But, since it's gotten progressively better. I'm down from 10-12 BMs (the sinker watery oatmeal yellow ones) to half decent darker solid/semi-solid ones 2-5 times a day... constinstany varies but it's not like before.Since starting this med I also did Calcium and a few days later added St. John's Wort. It could be one or a combination of the things helping. It also could have been an infection or something my body was getting rid of as well. We'll never know. I don't like being on meds so I may drop the cholesterol stuff in a week or two to see what happens. I do have a bad couple days from time to time, but this was almost 2 weeks of 10-12 BMs a day, urgent, etc. The last couple days I've noticed the pain right before a BM from before (pretty much in the middle on the belt line, or a tad below) and it's passed without anything a couple of times. I don't have a constant feeling of having to go all the time... But still 3 BMs a day (which I believe is still more than normal). But I can deal with that.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

cherrypie09 said:


> LegbuhLet me know how it goes on the powders, it will be interesting to compare notes. The powders didnt work for me, now I am giving the tablets a go, 625mg 2 tablets with breakfast and 2 with evening meal. I was told It should help to firm things up as well, but that has not happened yet, so still taking 3 and a half Imodium every day and still having loose bms daily. Just wish something would work and I could go out and enjoy myself without thinking wheres the loo and will I get there in time.


Why are you taking imodium if it doesn't help?Or it gets alot worse without the imodium?I myself rarely take imodium in fear that they eventually wont make a difference when I really need them.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have to take 3-4 Imodium daily, without them my bms would be watery D, as it even with taking 3-4 Imodium I still have urgent morning very loose stools, not watery but very soft. It does not appear that the colesevelam 625mg tablets for the bile salt malabsorbtion are working yet either,I am taking 2 twice daily. I see the gastro specialist again on the 9th August, maybe I will have to up the dose. The Imodium also is good as I have very weak anal muscles, so I have a great deal of urgency when needing the loo. I just wish for a day without wind,bloating or pain and to have a proper formed poo .


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I wish it was as easy was "weak rectal muscles". We all know that when it hits, there's no stopping it. THAT's what we should focus on. It should be so simple. Something is wrong, causing water to be drawn into the LI causing D... I am convinced that 99% of doctors get their practice, listen to our heart and breathing with a stethoscope, check our reflexes with a little rubber hammer and send us on our way. It's the only job that I know of that when you get to where you wanted you have no desire to learn and make yourself better (well, besides a public service job that is... haha...)Also, I was fine today. I went out to lunch with my wife to Famous Daves. I forgot my meds and thought "oh well, I'll be fine". Took them before supper, went out with friends and right when I got home "caplllooooosh!" thank goodness I was home. Which makes me believe this stuff is doing something. Since I missed it during a higher than normal fatty meal and later I had D again.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Thought I'd post my latest update.I switched from 30 min before meals taking the meds to right before or after. As before I'm still adding a scoop of fiber in with it. I'm still taking calcium after meals and I added St. John's Wort as well a couple weeks ago.I had a solid, darker, floater the other morning! And since, I've had 2 BMs a day, all solid and darker. Some floaters, some sinkers, some 1/2 and 1/2... lol... still see undigested food (like corn, cole slaw, etc) but I'll take it. so I don't know if it's the meds, fiber (I'm taking more than I used to) or calcium or St. Johns Wort, or everything, but I may have found my "cocktail" that works pretty good for me! either that or I finally rid my body of a virus or infection that caused my really bad IBS-D episode for 3 weeks.I also have to say, the St. Johns Wort seems to be helping with my anxiety. I'd say before I was an 8 on a 1-10 scale. I'd easily say I'm a 4 or 5 now. Could be placebo, but even so, if it works, roll with it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Every human will see corn (and other foods with tough parts) in their stool. That is not abnormal. That is very normal. If you don't want to see bits in your stool then you have to chew more. Although some things are hard to chew enough to get all the bits so small you can't see them. They still come out the way they went down even when too small to spot easily.FWIW this is also normal for animals as well. A common way to figure out what something eats when it is too shy or rare to eat in front of researchers is to look at the stool.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, I understand this, Kathleen. I only mention it because who doesn't look at their poo and say "when did I eat tomatoes/corn/celery"? Well, non IBSers at least. I use it as a guage to know how fast food is going through me. And it has slowed down. Which is good in my case.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As a gauge for transit it is OK, but a lot of people never really noticed it before (it is more obvious when stools are loose) and assume it is abnormal and means something. People do check the stools, but once things seem to be funny in there people do tend to look a lot longer and notice all sorts of things that have always happened from time to time but they weren't so intent on trying to figure things out.All it means is you might want to chew a bit better to make sure you break up the tougher stuff enough so the nutrients leak out.


----------

